# Do you think we are living in  "The Last Days"?



## Miel (Sep 21, 2007)

Any comments are welcomed.


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, I believe we are living in the last days.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes.  I was even told by countless people that we are living in the last days.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 21, 2007)

LUKE 21: AND CHRIST SAID TO THEM: NATION WILL RISE AGAINST NATION, AND KINGDOM AGAINST KINGDOM. AND THERE WILL BE GREAT EARTHQUAKES IN VARIOUS PLACES, AND FAMINES AND PESTILENCES, AND THERE WILL BE FEARFUL SIGHTS AND GREAT SIGNS FROM HEAVEN. AND THERE WILL BE SIGNS IN THE SUN, IN THE MOON, AND IN THE STARS; AND ON THE EARTH DISTRESS OF NATIONS, WITH PERPLEXITY, THE SEA AND THE WAVES ROARING; MENS HEARTS FAILING THEM FROM FEAR AND THE EXPECTATION OF THOSE THINGS WHICH ARE COMING ON THE EARTH, FOR THE POWERS OF THE HEAVENS WILL BE SHAKEN. THEN THEY WILL SEE THE SON OF MAN COMING IN A CLOUD WITH POWER AND GREAT GLORY. ​ 
With the chaos and uncertainty growing around the world almost daily, more people than ever should be preparing for the event that will bring about the climax to human history, and the restoration of all things, in other words, a NEW Heaven, and a NEW Earth: The Second Coming of Christ. The Bible describes how God's plan for a personal relationship with man had a definite beginning (with Adam almost 6000 years ago) and will have a definite end, climaxing in the return of Jesus Christ. God does indeed declare "the end from the beginning". The Bible contains many prophetic scriptures concerning world events, the nation of Israel, and Jesus Christ. Many have been already confirmed by history, while others relate to what the Bible terms "the last days". 

Prophecies of the Old Testament, the early apostles and Christ himself all speak openly of "signs" that will herald the close of this age. So clear are these descriptions that we, today, can have no doubt that we are living in those last days. Perhaps the best known passage of scripture is in Matthew 24:3-31. These "signs" will be manifest in all aspects of life: the nations, their alignment and conflicts; nature; religious confusion and hypocrisy; society and the family; technology and knowledge; and Christian revival. 

*SIGNS IN NATURE*: The cataclysmic tsunami resulting from perhaps the largest earthquake in history, and killing over a hundred thousand at the end of 2004, " THE SEAS AND THE WAVES ROARING", we have never seen more signs than now that the last days are here. The 20th century witnessed a marked increase in earthquake activity with millions being killed. It has been estimated that the incidence of earthquakes has doubled every ten years since 1950. Witness the massive earthquake in Iran at the end of 2003 that killed tens of thousands, "AND THERE WILL BE GREAT EARTHQUAKES IN VARIOUS PLACES". Similarly we have seen hundreds of thousands die of disease and starvation, "AND FAMINES AND PESTILENCES". 

Today, man lives in fear of catastrophic changes that are occurring in the world's weather patterns: more extreme temperatures, more severe cyclones, floods and droughts. In space, comets are coming out of nowhere and are making close calls to the earth, such as the 1996 Comet Hyakutake, or the 1997 Hale Bopp comet. A direct hit of even a small comet would be catastrophic. The sun has never been more unstable, with solar storms at an all time high. "AND THERE WILL BE SIGNS IN THE SUN, IN THE MOON, AND IN THE STARS". As well, there is concern over the harm that is being done to the earth through man's tampering and weather manipulation with mechanisms like HAARP, and through pollution and depletion of natural resources. 

*SOCIETY AND THE FAMILY*: The Bible also foretells a breakdown in society and morals: '"this know also, that in the last days perilous times shall come. For men shall be lovers of their own selves, covetous, boasters, proud, blasphemers, disobedient to parents, unthankful, unholy, without natural affection, truce breakers, false accusers, incontinent, fierce, despisers of those that are good, traitors heady, high minded, lovers of pleasures more than lovers of God" (2 Timothy 3:1-4). 

What better words could describe our time and generation? Crime rates continue to soar around the world, as does the incidence of domestic violence and marital breakdown This generation's desire to please "self' first has severe repercussions on social behavior and people's expectation for the future. Drugs, alcohol and other pleasures so heavily pursued by many provide only temporary escape from man's deep unhappiness and discontent. Depression is driving many to suicide (particularly amongst our youth); while mental disorders and nervous breakdowns are more prevalent today than ever before. 

*INCREASED KNOWLEDGE*: In Daniel 12:14 we read: "But thou, Daniel, shut up the words, and seal the book, even to the time of the end: but many shall run to and fro, and knowledge shall be increased". Our generation has seen a breathtaking increase in knowledge and technology, unimaginable to those of even a hundred years ago. Advances in communication, transport medicine, materials science, electronics, and nuclear physics, to name a few, are products of this age of increased knowledge and opportunity which the Bible refers to as the "times of the end". 



Despite man's preoccupation with knowledge and academic pursuits, Paul warns that many are "Ever learning, and never coming to the knowledge of the truth" (2 Timothy 3:7). Their desire for knowledge is misdirected. And: "For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine, but according to their own desires, because they have itching ears, they will heap up for themselves teachers; and they will turn their ears away from the truth, and be turned aside to fables" (2 Timothy 4:34). *Continue in next post*​


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 21, 2007)

*GREAT BUT USELESS RICHES:* The most powerful economy in the world, America, is on the brink of economic collapse. It's currency is rapidly losing value, it's jobs are going to foreign dictatorships like China, from within it is being overun by illegal aliens, and all of this is being allowed to happen by leaders who have sold out, and betrayed America. The Bible says "Go now you rich men, weep and howl for your miseries which shall come upon you. Your riches are corrupted . . . Your silver and gold are cankered; and the rust of them shall be as a witness against you, and shall eat your flesh as if it were fire. You have heaped together treasure for the last days" (James 5:1-3) Pertaining to the temporary nature of wealth, and the effect of monetary inflation the Bible says: " ... and he that earns wages to put it into a bag with holes" (Haggai 1:6). 


*POWERLESS RELIGION*: In his letter to Timothy, the apostle Paul describes the religious leaders of the last days as: "Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof, from such turn away" (2 Timothy 3:5). The "Christianity" most think of today is a far cry from the excitement that existed in the early Christian church. The Acts of the Apostles and the epistles (letters) of the New Testament clearly demonstrate that miracles, signs and wonders were commonplace (and to be expected) in the Church. Yet today, even those holding office in many of the mainline Christian churches deny that such things are for today. Some have even gone on record as denying that God exists! 

"Now the Spirit speaks expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils; speaking lies in hypocrisy; (1 Timothy 4:1-3). The early Christian leaders, reiterating Jesus' warnings, knew that the truth of the gospel would be distorted by men and that superstitious (they called them "devilish") practices would be introduced in place of the simple message of salvation. 
Jesus also warned of many that would try to deceive the innocent: " ... take heed that no man deceive you. For many shall come in my name, saying, I am Christ; and shall deceive many" (Matthew 24:4-5). We are assured that there will be no mistaking the return of Christ, for all will be witnesses: "And then shall they see the Son of man coming in a cloud with power and great glory" (Luke 21:27). 

*"WARS AND RUMORS OF WARS":* One of the most obvious, and indeed topical, Bible descriptions of the last days relates to international conflict. Matthew 24:6-7 reads: "And you shall hear of wars and rumors of wars: see that you be not troubled: for all these things must come to pass, but the end is not yet. For nation shall rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom". 

The 20th century experienced two world wars, and countless smaller ones, and the development of nuclear weapons. Since 1945 we have experienced well over 50 major wars or conflicts throughout the world, with a number bringing the major nations again to the brink of world war. Now the potential is there for the next major war to destroy the entire population of the earth. With the cataclysmic events of 9-11-2001, and the subsequent wars and chaos in the middle east, we can clearly see how the world is headed for the brink. 

*PERILOUS TIMES*: The apostle Paul described these days as "Perilous" (2 Timothy 3:1). Professor Albert Einstein, one of the pioneers of modern physics and whose work contributed to the production of the atomic bomb, said after the destruction of Hiroshima and Nagasaki: "Annihilation of all life on earth has been brought within the range of technical possibilities. The ghost-like character of this development lies in its apparently compulsory trend... in the end there beckons more and more clearly general annihilation". Now, some five decades later, the destructive power of the atomic bomb has been long superseded, and Einstein's concerns are all too real. The effect of nuclear weapons is clearly foretold in scripture: "And I will show wonders in the heavens and in the earth, blood and fire, and pillars [literally 'palm trees" in the original Hebrew] of smoke. The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood, before the great and the terrible day of the Lord comes (Joel 2:30-31). "For behold, the day cometh, that shall burn as an oven . .. " (Malachi 4:1). "... Their flesh shall consume away while they stand upon their feet, and their eyes shall consume away in their holes, and their tongue shall consume away in their mouth" (Zechariah 14:12). "But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night; in which the heavens shall pass away with a great noise, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat, the earth also and the works that are therein shall be burned up" (2 Peter 3:10). "Men's hearts failing them for fear, and for looking after those things which are coming upon the earth: for the powers of heaven shall be shaken" (Luke 21:26). 

*ALIGNMENT OF THE NATIONS:* A number of Old Testament scriptures collectively provide a comprehensive prophetic message concerning God's promises to the nation of Israel (not synonymous with modern Israel) and the alignment of the nations in the last days. In summary, they tell how the southern (Islamic) nations of the Commonwealth of Independent States (previously the U.S.S.R.), in association with Libya and Ethiopia (Ezekiel 35-38), will be in direct conflict with the United States of America, nations of the British Commonwealth and their western European allies. At the center of the conflict will be modern Israel and Jerusalem, which the Bible describes as "a burdensome stone" (Zechariah 12:3). 
WATCH: The many signs heralding Jesus' return were given for our benefit and encouragement, but we must recognize them. Speaking to the "religious" people of His day, Jesus said: "0h you hypocrites, you can discern the face of the sky; but you can not discern the signs of the times" (Matthew 16:3). Jesus said: "Watch therefore: for you know not when the master of the house comes, at midnight, or at the cock-crowing in the morning: Lest coming suddenly he find you sleeping. And what I say unto you I say unto all, Watch" (Mark 13:35-37). 

*We are living in the most remarkable time in history. But we must realize that this is the last generation, and that our future lies not in knowledge, scientific progress, or in material possessions, but in a personal relationship with God, through His Son, Jesus Christ. The Bible says: "Repent, and be baptized every one of you . . . and you shall receive the gift of the Holy Ghost'' (Acts 2:38). *


*HTH*


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 21, 2007)

*Yes, I definitely think we are and it is so sad because many people are being totally tricked and fooled by the enemy.*


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> *GREAT BUT USELESS RICHES:* The most powerful economy in the world, America, is on the brink of economic collapse. It's currency is rapidly losing value, it's jobs are going to foreign dictatorships like China, from within it is being overun by illegal aliens, and all of this is being allowed to happen by leaders who have sold out, and betrayed America. The Bible says "Go now you rich men, weep and howl for your miseries which shall come upon you. Your riches are corrupted . . . Your silver and gold are cankered; and the rust of them shall be as a witness against you, and shall eat your flesh as if it were fire. You have heaped together treasure for the last days" (James 5:1-3) Pertaining to the temporary nature of wealth, and the effect of monetary inflation the Bible says: " ... and he that earns wages to put it into a bag with holes" (Haggai 1:6).
> 
> 
> *POWERLESS RELIGION*: In his letter to Timothy, the apostle Paul describes the religious leaders of the last days as: "Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof, from such turn away" (2 Timothy 3:5). The "Christianity" most think of today is a far cry from the excitement that existed in the early Christian church. The Acts of the Apostles and the epistles (letters) of the New Testament clearly demonstrate that miracles, signs and wonders were commonplace (and to be expected) in the Church. Yet today, even those holding office in many of the mainline Christian churches deny that such things are for today. Some have even gone on record as denying that God exists!
> ...


 

*Wasn't there a man a few months ago claiming he was the Son of God. Maybe it was last year, but does anyone remember this?*


----------



## Miel (Sep 21, 2007)

ITA ladies.

We have to "keep on the watch" with regard to the times. It's very sad that some, as in Moses' day, choose not to see what is going on. They want to keep on living life as if there are no consequences for their actions or non-actions. 

I thouroughly believe that it is the responsibility of those who know and are taught to help others who are willing to listen. Sadly, those who listen are becoming fewer and fewer.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 21, 2007)

chicacanella said:


> *Wasn't there a man a few months ago claiming he was the Son of God. Maybe it was last year, but does anyone remember this?*


 
There pops up one every few years or so.  I'm sure there will be more, more frequently as the day approaches.


----------



## Miel (Sep 21, 2007)

chicacanella said:


> *Wasn't there a man a few months ago claiming he was the Son of God. Maybe it was last year, but does anyone remember this?*


 

I don't remember that but it wouldn't surprise me. Jesus even warned his disciples that there would be false prophets, those coming in his name and even those who would say "Look, there is the Christ! or "Here, here is the Christ!" But he told his followers not to believe in such things because the coming of the Christ would be as brilliant as the lightinings from the east lighting up the west. There is to be NO DOUBT at all when he arrives.

The thing about the false prophets used to scare me but then I was taught that Christ's true followers would know him...just like sheep know the voice of their shepherd. It's been shown that several herds of sheep can be in a pasture with several shepherds but yet those sheep will only obey the voice belonging to their shepherd.

That thought is very comforting.


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 21, 2007)

Miel said:


> ITA ladies.
> 
> We have to "keep on the watch" with regard to the times. It's very sad that some, as in Moses' day, choose not to see what is going on. They want to keep on living life as if there are no consequences for their actions or non-actions.
> 
> I thouroughly believe that it is the responsibility of those who know and are taught to help others who are willing to listen. Sadly, those who listen are becoming fewer and fewer.


 

It is so sad because I know, persoanally know that there is a spiritual warfare going on out here. But isn't it bad to be in a war but not know it? Even moreso to be on the enemy's side and not know it?

Ephesians 6:18


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, I do believe we are living in the last days.


----------



## divya (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, I believe we are living in the last days - the signs are all around us.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 21, 2007)

I believe we are living in the last days.  This doesn’t mean things will end tomorrow, but we must keep our guards up!


----------



## chicacanella (Sep 21, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:


> I believe we are living in the last days. This doesn’t mean things will end tomorrow, but we must keep our guards up!


 

I know, I feel the same way. We should live as if they are because Jesus will come back like a "thief in the night."


----------



## meaganita (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, I do believe we are in the last days, and have been for some time now.  I can't even picture growing old for that very reason.


----------



## MsSharee06 (Sep 22, 2007)

I do believe we are living in the last days, but things are definitely going to get worse than it is now.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 23, 2007)

truleblesed said:


> I do believe we are living in the last days, but things are definitely going to get worse than it is now.



That's how I feel.  As bas as it is, it's not as bad as it's going to be.


----------



## stcsweet (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice & Wavy, great posts! Thank you!

I, too, believe we are living in the last days. Continue, to pray, read the bible, and listen.

Blessings!


----------



## dreamer26 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes we are living in the last days.  

When did the last days began?  Once Jesus arose from the grave and asended to heaven it was the begining of the last days.

No man knoweth the day nor the hour when Christ shall appear.  Since no one knows we must live each day in ready mode.  Having a forgiving spirt and a clean heart.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2007)

stcsweet said:


> Nice & Wavy, great posts! Thank you!
> 
> I, too, believe we are living in the last days. Continue, to pray, read the bible, and listen.
> 
> Blessings!


 
Thank you, sis.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Sep 26, 2007)

I didn't quote everything you said, but bravo! I agree that the end is here, I mean near. The signs are happening all around us.  I don't have any children but it makes me very afraid for my nieces and nephews. I wonder all the time what their 'future' will be like and pray that they'll be protected.  



Nice & Wavy said:


> *GREAT BUT USELESS RICHES:* The most powerful economy in the world, America, is on the brink of economic collapse. It's currency is rapidly losing value, it's jobs are going to foreign dictatorships like China, from within it is being overun by illegal aliens, and all of this is being allowed to happen by leaders who have sold out, and betrayed America. The Bible says "Go now you rich men, weep and howl for your miseries which shall come upon you. Your riches are corrupted . . . Your silver and gold are cankered; and the rust of them shall be as a witness against you, and shall eat your flesh as if it were fire. You have heaped together treasure for the last days" (James 5:1-3) Pertaining to the temporary nature of wealth, and the effect of monetary inflation the Bible says: " ... and he that earns wages to put it into a bag with holes" (Haggai 1:6).
> 
> and ETC.


----------



## InnerSoul (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, we are DEFINITELY living in the last Days.


----------



## tffy2004 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes, I believe these are the last days. Check out this article:  Are these the LAST DAYS? It is a LONG read but it is so worth it and will definitely answer your question with scripture to back it up.

*1 Timothy 4:1-3*
"_Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils; speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron; forbidding to marry, and commanding to abstain from meats, which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth_." 

*2 Timothy 3:1-5*
"_This know also, that in the last days perilous times shall come. For men shall be lovers of their own selves, covetous, boasters, proud, blasphemers, disobedient to parents, unthankful, unholy, without natural affection, trucebreakers, false accusers, incontinent, fierce, despisers of those that are good, traitors, heady, highminded, lovers of pleasures more than lovers of God; Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof: from such turn away. For of this sort are they which creep into houses, and lead captive silly women laden with sins, led away with divers lusts, ever learning, and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth._"

*Jude 1:17-19*
"_But, beloved, remember ye the words which were spoken before of the apostles of our Lord Jesus Christ; how that they told you there should be mockers in the last time, who should walk after their own ungodly lusts. These be they who separate themselves, sensual, having not the Spirit._" 

Any of this sound familiar???


----------



## WomanlyCharm (Oct 20, 2007)

There is no doubt in my mind that these are the Last Days.  No doubt at all.


----------



## MizzBrown (Oct 20, 2007)

We think it's bad now but I don't think its so bad that its time for HIM to come. People have been saying this for YEARS. Probably right after Jesus left, folks were saying he'll be here in the next 20 years cause THEY thought it was so bad. We only know what we see. I personally think we have another 2,000 years to go. Each generation thinks it's soo bad. 

I think we'll have about 2 more world wars, more holocausts, more fires and earthquakes and hurricanes, before it gets really bad. I think aliens need to invade earth or Los Angeles needs to fall away North America or something...Another nuclear bomb on the scale of Hiroshima..It's gonna get a lot worse because it already HAS been worse and we're still here.

Because we've been through all of that and more, that's why I believe my children's, children's, children's, children's, x5 will probably not even see the end of days on earth.


----------



## melodee (Oct 21, 2007)

tffy2004 said:


> Yes, I believe these are the last days. Check out this article: Are these the LAST DAYS? It is a LONG read but it is so worth it and will definitely answer your question with scripture to back it up.
> 
> *1 Timothy 4:1-3*
> *"Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils; speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron; forbidding to marry, and commanding to abstain from meats, which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth." *
> ...


 
Yes, the stage is steadliy being set. The verse in Timothy is the one I find most fascinating. I think the whole society is moving toward this mentality more than ever. The whole movement of trying to create peace, health, and wellness within and with no need for the Creator who made us is a plan of the Evil one. More and more we hear of these various movements coming of age, even some within the church are embracing things. Unity, diversity, and tolerance no longer mean what they used to--along with truth. There is no real truth anymore.
The stage is ripe for a new charming one to come onto the scene. Intersting.

Mzbrown has some interesting points too.  I guess I would say" last days" isn't literal in that it will be in the next few years.  But some very interesting things have come about, and unless there is a revival for God, which I am not sure will come about as I feel He is allowing these things to occur, things will get more corrupt until we are screaming out for a leader to bring peace.


----------



## golden bronze (Oct 23, 2007)

The one thing that we don't often teach in our churches and we should is that the anti-christ comes first. This often troubles my heart because many may be decieved into believing that someone who claims to be Jesus is indeed, him, when in actuality he is "them". 


 The church will also be in ruins by the time Jesus returns. We take for granted the ability to worship relatively freely. There may come a day when we will be reading our bibles in secret rooms, much like the early church. We should appreciate our great opportunity to praise the Lord now, while we have the chance.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 23, 2007)

golden bronze said:


> The one thing that we don't often teach in our churches and we should is that the anti-christ comes first. This often troubles my heart because many may be decieved into believing that someone who claims to be Jesus is indeed, him, when in actuality he is "them".
> 
> 
> The church will also be in ruins by the time Jesus returns. We take for granted the ability to worship relatively freely. *There may come a day when we will be reading our bibles in secret rooms, much like the early church.* We should appreciate our great opportunity to praise the Lord now, while we have the chance.


 
It is happening now.  I have many missionary friends who have to do this to minister the Gospel to people in foreign lands.  I have gotten many letters about so many things that happen to them on a daily basis.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Oct 23, 2007)

chicacanella said:


> *Wasn't there a man a few months ago claiming he was the Son of God. Maybe it was last year, but does anyone remember this?*



There's a man leading a huge church out of Puerto Rico doing this.  His church is HUGE and he indeed claims to be the Christ.  Sadly many people are falling for it.


You know what I kinda wonder about?  I really respect Billy Graham.  He has brought a lot of people to Jesus (I'll leave his politics aside).  The pastor at my home church quoted/paraphrased Billy Graham maybe 10 years ago.  Billy said that he would be around to see the last days.  Billy's health is starting to fail.....  so I guess by that interpretation, yes we are in the last days.  At the same time, in the Bible it says we will not know the day nor hour.


----------



## melodee (Oct 24, 2007)

golden bronze said:


> The one thing that we don't often teach in our churches and we should is that the anti-christ comes first. This often troubles my heart because many may be decieved into believing that someone who claims to be Jesus is indeed, him, when in actuality he is "them".
> 
> 
> *The church will also be in ruins by the time Jesus returns. We take for granted the ability to worship relatively freely*. There may come a day when we will be reading our bibles in secret rooms, much like the early church. We should appreciate our great opportunity to praise the Lord now, while we have the chance.


 

This to me has begun with the emergence of confusion within the church and getting away from the word of God.  Many "Christian" 
churches have began to incorporate other religious faiths, practices, rituals, and even gods into the fray.  This melding of faiths and watering down of the Word of God will lead folks to following a mysicism/spirituality and yearing for the master of this spirituality.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 13, 2009)

I agree with just about all of y'alls post. Also, I believe that they will be coming out with what may be the 'mark of the beast' soon. I could be soo wrong, but if you google "mondex" its supposed to be a chip made my mastercard and they will put it in your right hand and/or (not sure) forehead. Its sooo freaky.

ETA: Revelations speaks about the mark of the beast and getting it in your right hand and your forhead. and that you will not be able to buy or sell w/o it.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 13, 2009)

MizzBrown said:


> We think it's bad now but I don't think its so bad that its time for HIM to come. People have been saying this for YEARS. Probably right after Jesus left, folks were saying he'll be here in the next 20 years cause THEY thought it was so bad. We only know what we see. I personally think we have another 2,000 years to go. Each generation thinks it's soo bad.
> 
> I think we'll have about 2 more world wars, more holocausts, more fires and earthquakes and hurricanes, before it gets really bad. I think aliens need to invade earth or Los Angeles needs to fall away North America or something...Another nuclear bomb on the scale of Hiroshima..It's gonna get a lot worse because it already HAS been worse and we're still here.
> 
> Because we've been through all of that and more, that's why I believe my children's, children's, children's, children's, x5 will probably not even see the end of days on earth.


 
Girl, I hope thats the case. I do want to see my child grow up and I want to live to be older with DH, honestly. But if the Lord want to come tonight or next week, I won't be upset.


----------



## divya (Nov 15, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *Wasn't there a man a few months ago claiming he was the Son of God. Maybe it was last year, but does anyone remember this?*



 This has and will continue to occur, but the Scriptures have explain to us how to understand these things and how the Second Coming will truly be: 

*Matthew 24:23-27*

_23 Then if any man shall say unto you, Lo, here is Christ, or there; believe it not. 24For there shall arise false Christs, and false prophets, and shall shew great signs and wonders; insomuch that, if it were possible, they shall deceive the very elect.

25Behold, I have told you before. 26Wherefore if they shall say unto you, Behold, he is in the desert; go not forth: behold, he is in the secret chambers; believe it not.

27*For as the lightning cometh out of the east, and shineth even unto the west; so shall also the coming of the Son of man be.* _


----------



## Laela (Nov 15, 2009)

This thread reminds me of the movie 2012... another 'fantasy' movie, IMHO. No man knows the day, nor the hour... Getting right with God is more important. In the last days the devil will try to counterfeit the Second Coming of Christ, to the point IF IT WERE POSSIBLE, the very elect would be deceived. Signs and wonders...


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm seeing _birth pangs_, the easy ones you can relax through, if you get my meaning.


----------



## divya (Nov 27, 2009)

Laela said:


> This thread reminds me of the movie 2012... another 'fantasy' movie, IMHO. No man knows the day, nor the hour... Getting right with God is more important. In the last days the devil will try to counterfeit the Second Coming of Christ, to the point the very elect are deceived. Signs and wonders...



Amen! The whole 2012 issue is definitely another huge deception. May we remember our charge - to take the truth to the world. Matt. 28:19.


----------



## SND411 (Dec 27, 2009)

divya said:


> Amen! The whole 2012 issue is definitely another huge deception. May we remember our charge - to take the truth to the world. Matt. 28:19.



Have you heard of Family Radio? They predict the world will end May 21, 2011 according to the Bible...


----------



## saved06 (Jan 8, 2010)

We don't know the day or hour but Jesus told us to have our lamps full with oil....


----------



## saved06 (Jan 8, 2010)

AfriPrincess411 said:


> Have you heard of Family Radio? They predict the world will end May 21, 2011 according to the Bible...


 
So many "bible scholars" are saying the rapture will happen in 2010. I just stopped following that because if you live how you are suppose to then you shouldn't be concerned.


----------



## divya (Jan 8, 2010)

AfriPrincess411 said:


> Have you heard of Family Radio? They predict the world will end May 21, 2011 according to the Bible...



Craziness!


----------



## Blessed2bless (Jan 8, 2010)

YES.........


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 14, 2010)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yes we are living in the Last days.  

*Unrest, Fear, and Upheaval*

*"And there shall be ... upon the earth distress of nations, with perplexity; ... Men's hearts failing them for fear, and for looking after those things which are coming on the earth." Luke 21:25, 26.*

This sounds strangely like an editorial from a current newspaper--a perfect picture of the world today--and there is a reason: We are the people of the very last days of earth's history. 

All around us the world is manifesting intense activity. There is a feeling of apprehension among all people; they are looking for some great event, but know not what it is to be. The nations are filled with anxiety, and there is a spirit of unrest and tumult on every hand. If ever there was a time when men should look to the Bible it is now. 

The tense atmosphere present in the world today should not surprise us. Christ foretold it. It should convince us that His coming is near.

*"But thou, O Daniel, shut up the words, and seal the book, even to the time of the end: many shall run to and fro, and knowledge shall be increased." Daniel 12:4*

A portion of the book of Daniel was not to be understood "until the time of the end." At the time of the end, many would run too and fro through the scriptures, comparing text with text, and understand these prophecies. We have reached that time

The Bible also predicts a time when it will be too late to search the scriptures.

*"Behold, the days come, saith the Lord GOD, that I will send a famine in the land, not a famine of bread, nor a thirst for water, but of hearing the words of the LORD: And they shall wander from sea to sea, and from the north even to the east, they shall run to and fro to seek the word of the LORD, and shall not find it. In that day shall the fair virgins and young men faint for thirst. Amos 8:11-13*

However, the good news is that some people will understand and be ready for the Lord when He returns. "Many shall be purified, and made white, and tried; but the wicked shall do wickedly: and none of the wicked shall understand; but the wise shall understand." Daniel 12:10

The primary application of "knowledge increased" is in reference to people understanding the prophecies of the book of Daniel, however, many Bible scholars believe that this prophecy also applies to an increasing knowledge of science, medicine, travel, and technology.

We are living in "The Information Age" making this sign seem even more obvious. Even the most skeptical mind must admit that knowledge is exploding in all directions. It is said that 80% percent of the world's total knowledge has been brought forth in the last decade and that 90% percent of all the scientists who have ever lived are alive today.

*In the last days ... men shall be lovers of their own selves, ... Without natural affection, ... incontinent, ... despisers of those that are good, ... Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof." 2 Timothy 3:1-5.*

America is in the midst of a tremendous crisis. An epidemic of pornography, crime, illegal drugs, and moral degeneracy is threatening to overwhelm us. Suicide is becoming a popular solution to human problems. Divorce rates are climbing wildly, with nearly one marriage in two ending in the divorce court. The current immoral generation--with its obsession with sex and filth, with its increasing church membership but decreasing true spirituality--is plain and positive fulfillment of God's Word. For a real shock, see how many of the last-day sins listed in 2 Timothy 3:1-5 you can find depicted in any issue of your Sunday newspaper. Nothing short of the coming of the Lord will stem the tide of evil that is now engulfing the world.


----------



## golden bronze (Jan 14, 2010)

No man knows the day or the hour, but the bible gives us signs, as listed here in Nice and Wavy's post. Although these things signal the end, it is still not upon us yet. The thing all of us must do is 1.) Be on gaurd, Stay close to God and His Holy way  2.) Don't be too attached to this world 3.) Watch out for the false prophets and anti christ. Remember that when Jesus comes, all will know, even those who hate him. "Every knees shall bow, and every tongue confess." Jesus appearing will not be a mysterious person in a cavern, or some good-will ambassador promising world peace. Jesus will come and everyone will KNOW it is him. He also comes AFTER the anti-christ. I pray that God touch each of you reading this to remember the words of the Lord when if we live to see that time.

Most importantly spread the good news to the unsaved. This may be the last go round for someone, and you never know if the Christ in you could have made a difference.


----------



## Brees_hair (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't know the Bible word for word (yet) but I do recall massive natural disasters and war..but that has been taking place since the beginning of time, so its hard to tell. Part of me thinks it will happen on a plain day, where everyone and everything is just functioning as normal with no warning. Either way, I try to live right and do right and will keep praying and asking for guidance throughout my life.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Feb 1, 2010)

*Yes Ma'am Jesus can come before you finish reading this post. Be ready.*


----------



## sweetvi (Feb 2, 2013)

This scripture is touching my heart:. I know of a friend who is giving up meat including seafood and turkey. Also, there is a boom of vegans, holistic living, natural living. (I'm not saying that it is wrong per say but people are becoming obsessed and shoving it down other people's throats. 

1 Timothy 4:1-3
"Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times some shall depart from the faith, giving heed to seducing spirits, and doctrines of devils; speaking lies in hypocrisy; having their conscience seared with a hot iron; forbidding to marry, and commanding to abstain from meats, which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth." )


----------



## momi (Feb 14, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yes we are living in the Last days.
> 
> Unrest, Fear, and Upheaval
> ...


 
Bumping... 

Lord help us to be ready for Your return!


----------



## Crown (Feb 18, 2013)

Daniels timeline:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czHNJHmkgr0


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Feb 20, 2013)

last days maybe, the true people of God will not be alarmed, all this means is that we are closer to going home and meeting our blessed Savior.


----------



## ItsMeFre (Feb 22, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> last days maybe, the true people of God will not be alarmed, all this means is that we are closer to going home and meeting our blessed Savior.


 
You know, I was brought up in the church since birth and my whole life I was "fearful" of the end times. I've always rushed everything in my life (I was married with 3 kids and a Master's degree all by the age of 25). I just wanted to do everything before Jesus returns 

This year, as I've learned to yeild to the Holy Spirt and He has guided me in all that I do, it is the first time in my life that I have EVER felt peace about the end times. Infact, I'm feel safe and look forward to being in heaven someday... something that has always scared me. I actually miscarried a baby boy years ago, between my 1st daughter and my 2nd daughter (I have 4 girls ), and I look forward to seeing him in heaven.


----------



## mensa (Jul 28, 2014)

^^^I await what you have to say.

I agree that we are definitely living in the last days.

My reply?  "Even so, come Lord Jesus."


----------



## JaneBond007 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes, since 1 A.D.


----------



## sistawithsumthin (Jul 31, 2014)

We were given all the signs to look for in the Bible.  We don't know the day or the hour but we do know the "season".  Bible prophecy allows us to see what lies behind certain historical events, this is especially true of World War I. Based on this article we have been living in the last days since 1914.

http://wol.jw.org/en/wol/d/r1/lp-e/2014083


----------



## momi (Aug 2, 2014)

ItsMeFre said:


> You know, I was brought up in the church since birth and my whole life I was "fearful" of the end times. I've always rushed everything in my life (I was married with 3 kids and a Master's degree all by the age of 25). I just wanted to do everything before Jesus returns   This year, as I've learned to yeild to the Holy Spirt and He has guided me in all that I do, it is the first time in my life that I have EVER felt peace about the end times. Infact, I'm feel safe and look forward to being in heaven someday... something that has always scared me. I actually miscarried a baby boy years ago, between my 1st daughter and my 2nd daughter (I have 4 girls ), and I look forward to seeing him in heaven.



This is so encouraging - thanks for sharing this Sis.


----------



## aribell (Aug 3, 2014)

I can only wonder--With all of the outrage of what is happening in Gaza, are we seeing a rise in anti-Israel sentiment?

Things are getting so strange in this world right now.  But I do not yet see the global unity believed to occur proceeding Christ's return.


----------



## Frizzyb (Aug 3, 2014)

sistawithsumthin said:


> We were given all the signs to look for in the Bible.  We don't know the day or the hour but we do know the "season".  Bible prophecy allows us to see what lies behind certain historical events, this is especially true of World War I. Based on this article we have been living in the last days since 1914.  http://wol.jw.org/en/wol/d/r1/lp-e/2014083



   To piggyback your thoughts, when in the ministry-I most certainly do feel like Noah before the flood. Tis my commitment to teach til I am given instruction to stop. To stay with the fast moving chariot that gives us much needed spiritual food in our time of hunger.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 3, 2014)

nicola.kirwan said:


> I can only wonder--With all of the outrage of what is happening in Gaza, are we seeing a rise in anti-Israel sentiment?
> 
> Things are getting so strange in this world right now.  But I do not yet see the global unity believed to occur proceeding Christ's return.



nicola.kirwan

Yes this is happening now. 

The pope is urging unity, he is going to places many other popes never went. He is speaking with the Muslim nation, with the Israelite nation. With the Evangelicals Churches.  He has been ushering this in. Its happening now in our own time. 

http://youtu.be/x0MbrB0gQUg
http://youtu.be/uA4EPOfic5A
http://youtu.be/zihTk2YAOj4
http://youtu.be/eulTwytMWlQ


http://youtu.be/jAl6a8r-ugI


----------



## aribell (Aug 3, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> nicola.kirwan
> 
> Yes this is happening now.
> 
> ...



Churches and religions are not uniting.  Ask Hamas and other members of the Muslim Brotherhood if they are going to unite with the Pope.  Anti-Catholic sentiment also remains high in the West.  And liberal secularism despises evangelicals.  Christian persecution in other pars of the world is particularly intense right now--look at what ISIS/IS is doing.  

If you are looking for signs of something, there will always be something that will seem to fit.  Confirmation bias is a phenomenon to be aware of.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 3, 2014)

We are in end times, but no one can say how long this season will last.  Apparently 3 things have to happen:
-Christians will be reunited
-The Gospel must be preached to all
-The "veil" lifted from the eyes of the Jews


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 6, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yes we are living in the Last days.
> 
> *Unrest, Fear, and Upheaval*
> ...


 


Crown said:


> Daniels timeline:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czHNJHmkgr0


 

Thought I'd bump both of these older posts as they are worded and are relatable to the current times.  

Please be blessed everyone.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Aug 26, 2014)

BUMP!! BUMP!!


----------

